# Tesla forum down?



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

I'm having trouble accessing the Tesla's forum. Is anyone else noticing this? I'm also not seeing a link in the main site's menu…


----------



## Rick59 (Jul 20, 2016)

Kizzy said:


> I'm having trouble accessing the Tesla's forum. Is anyone else noticing this? I'm also not seeing a link in the main site's menu…


Try opening the site in a new tab and sign in again.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

I was able to access the home page for the forum, press the login button and the rest of the forum pages loaded. So weird.


----------

